# VPN -- remember password?



## kshadlen (Sep 1, 2009)

Every time I try to connect to VPN I have to re-enter my password. Is there not a configuration setting that remembers the password?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2009)

What VPN client do you use? The built-in or something else, Juniper etc?
Is there any changing part configured? (e.g. with RSAkey there is the fixed part and the changing part)
_Why_ would you want to save the VPN password?


----------



## kshadlen (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

I use the VPN on the macbook, not anything I downloaded. I use it to connect to network at my work.

I don't understand the changing parts configuration question.

Why? Obvious reason -- save the hassle of retyping password each time I connect. 

The macbook was just upgraded to OS 10.5.1, and this is when the problem emerged. In past I would click "connect" on the pull-down menu under the VPN symbol and it would connect, because the password was stored in the "internet connect" application. Now it prompts me to enter password, and the Internet Connect application appears to be gone from the computer, so I can't seem to find anyplace to enter the password and tell the computer to save password in keychain.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 1, 2009)

Internet connect was eliminated as of 10.5. Go to system preferences/network. Click the padlock in the lower left corner of network preferences to authenticate with your machine password. Next choose your VPN connection in the left hand pane. Then you should see the Authentication settings button. Click on Authentication settings and put in your passwords.


----------



## kshadlen (Sep 1, 2009)

excellent, that seems to work. Many thanks.


----------

